# Unable to activate Serial Port for apcupsd



## jjthomas (Dec 31, 2009)

I have an old APC SmartUPS with a Serial port that I am trying to monitor with FreeBSD 8.0.

I have created a custom kernel with:

```
device uart
device puc
```

My /boot/device.hints

```
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
```

I have also tried hint.sio.... without success.

dmesg |  grep -i uart

```
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
```

My dev directory has cuau0 but does not have cua*d*N
and also also has ttyu0 but no tty*d*N

(uname)
FreeBSD FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #3: amd64

I have looked all over and can seem to come up with a way to activate the serial port.  What did I miss?

-JJ


----------



## jjthomas (Dec 31, 2009)

Where is the delete key?  I found out what I was doing wrong.  I had a second serial board installed, removed it and everything came together.

The missing line in my apcups was:
DEVICE /dev/cuau1

The /dev/caua1 was what I needed to get the UPS going.

What I missed... was not understanding the fine manual...  specifically uart

-JJ


----------

